# Mika (The road to another 10 LBS of beef)



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

10 weeks results end of page 4.

Cycle finished update in last page.

Well, here we go again.

Stats, 5.6/210 LBS, no clue about bodyfats (15-17 % maybe) been up and down past couple months.

Diet:

-2 scoops whey, 100 gram oats, half litre skimmed milk.

-3 whole eggs, 3 whites, 500 gram of youghurt.

-2 cans of tuna with white bread, or 100 grams pasta with 2 chicken breast.

-Preworkout snack (1 scoop whey and 1 apple or banana)

Workout at 6:00 PM.

-Postworkout shake 1 scoop whey with glucose.

-Cooked veggies, Rice, Chicken or beef (large amount 300 grams at least).

-4 pieces of toast with smoked turkey, rosbif.

-2 scoops whey, 250 grams yoghurt, table spoon of peanut butter.

*Fruits with each meal (apples, bananas,oranges) will depend on appetite.

Nuts between meals also depend on appetite.

I use a $hitty drink of my own invention (cinnabon, ginger, green tea) i just boil them in same cattle make 1 litre of the [email protected] thing and put it in fridge drink it during the day.

-----------

Training:

Last 2 weeks been slowing down in prepration for this, did the 3 days split push, pull, legs.

Back to 5 days split

Back,Chest,Legs,Rest,Shoulders,Arms,Rest. (maybe cardio in off days)

----------------

Supplements:

Animal Pak, Fish oils, Animal flex, BCAA, Vitamin B complex, Creatine, Universal prostate support (I will try lipid support supplement in middle of cycle but after blood test to know if it really help maybe week 4).

---------------

Gear: (5th week currently of 4ius of HGH 6 days a week will continue till june)

12 weeks of

1gram of Cido a week.

75MG Tren Acetate EOD.

60 MG Dbol ED first 4-6 weeks.

100 MG proviron ED.

1mg Arimidex E3D.

HCG starting from week 3, 500 IUS twice a week.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice .. any front shots .. pics ? i'll keep an eye on this  good luck bro


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

Good luck brother...nxt one...we`r 2gether


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Yo Mika, good luck bro..how many calories are you getting down your neck?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is some images (from my lousy training partner''s camera) he sux azz takin photos also  i will try to get some more tonight.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Yo Mika, good luck bro..how many calories are you getting down your neck?


somewhere around 4500 calories mate, but not calculating that much, i was able to maintain same bodyfats just by cuttin off saturated fats, fast sugars to 0.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool..4500 cals plus that cycle, will be good to see your results, should have no problems getting those 10 lbs!


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Here is some images (from my lousy training partner''s camera) he sux azz takin photos also  i will try to get some more tonight.


ur da one who suck...dont blame my phone:cool2:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Good luck with this, seems like a potent second cycle!

What were the total gains off of your first one?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

**** me, thats a hefty second cycle!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> **** me, thats a hefty second cycle!


as i finished my first cycle with 750MG test, 100mg proviron, 50mg winny, and the results wasn't so fancy i think my body is not reacting that good to small amounts, if i felt i am goin over the limits i will drop test/dbol to lower doses, also depending on blood work.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay just jabbed the 1 gram of test all of you are bullin me about let's see if i die in couple of hours


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> Okay just jabbed the 1 gram of test all of you are bullin me about let's see if i die in couple of hours


Hehe, if you die can I have all the gear you won't be needing:whistling:

Thanks Bro:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Okay just jabbed the 1 gram of test all of you are bullin me about let's see if i die in couple of hours


Won't die, just a little OTT truth be told.

Either way, you will do nicely from the cycle. Look forward to your progress :thumb:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Just jabbed 1ml of Tren and no coughing or anything, just slight injection pain.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Yesterdays update:

Back day.

Behind neck pullups.

Lats pull down.

BB raws.

T-bar Raws

1 arm raws.

stiff hand lat pull down.

---

Light biceps work

Dumblle curls

Concentration machine

Cable double biceps.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Chest day.

Incline dumblle press.

incline flys.

Decline press.

Facing palm dumblle press.

cable cross over

--

light triceps work.

Cable push down.

Triceps french curls.

Robe push down.

--------

Today had painfull pump in my rare delts while training, I will cut the behind neck pull ups i feel it's causing Rotator cuff issues.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today was legs, very limited workout due to horrible lower back pump not much volume.

Back Squats 4 sets finished 180 KGx10 reps deep squat.

leg press 3 sets finished 12 plates each side x 15 reps.

Extension 5reps x 3 feet angel each set, 4 setps.

Super slow leg curls.

Calves machine, 30 reps x 5.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

last 2 days update,

YEsterday Shoulders/traps.

Standing Front bb press

Shoulder press.

front raises.

cables rare delts double (dunno whut that called lol)

lateral shrugs, dumblle shrugs.

side raises.

Today arms.

Normal bb curls.

alternative curls.

Concentration curls.

robe curls.

Close grip bench press.

French Curls.

Cable pushdown

Robe pushdown.

Forearm

Reverse grip curls.

wrist exercise.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Todays update back.

Lats pulldown.

BB raws.

deadlifts just 170kg x 5 last set (done 4 sets but slow deads with perfect form)

2 arms dumblle raws on incline bench.

reverse grip machine.

seated raws with close facing grip.

seated raws with flat wide grip.

stiff arm lat pull down.

----

Arms.

cable machine curls.

hummer curls.

cable double biceps.

5 sets of calves and that's it.


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

look forward to following this :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Incline dumblle press.

incline flys.

Decline press.

cable cross over

close grip bench press (for inner chest)

--

light triceps work.

Cable push down.

Robe push down.

reverse grip triceps pusdown.

--------


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Good luck mate.. I like the look of your cycle.
> 
> Im 3 weeks into cidoteston myself. Nothing to report as of yet


week 3 get horny, week 5 see gains this is how it worked for me previous cycle.

check my PCT thread after cidoteston mate.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today Shoulders/traps,

Front BB standing press.

Dumbble shoulder press.

Dumbble standing like raws but for rare delts (dunno whut the heck is the name lol)

front raises.

BB shrugs.

Dumbble shrugs.

Lateral raises.

Today i felt my nipples area are a bit sensetive to pressing, i was using Arimidex E3d day for a while because i didn't have sufficent amount, now got more i will go as first plan with EOD to see if this feeling goes.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like a sound plan you have got yourself there bro, i think you will be blown away by the results you get.

Hope you get what your after and remain free of rotator cuff nightmares !!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today arms.

EZ curls.

Dumbbell curls.

Preacher curls.

Cable robe curls.

Pushdowns

Close grip bench press.

French curls.

one hand reverse grip pushdown.

Robe.

Reverse curls.

Wrist Curl.

Checked my current weight and it's 216 LBS, didn't manage to make decent progress images but will post some next week.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today's back

Front lats pulldown.

Deadlifts.

1 arm rows.

reverse grip rows machine.

Cable seated rows.

Seated raws machine (eagle one is called)

Stiff hand lawts pulldown.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today Chest,

Incline Dumblle press (last set pressed 115pounds for 6 never done that)

Incline flys (last set with 70 pounds for 8)

Decline Machine press .

Cable flys.

Triceps

Straight bar cable pushdown

Reverse Cable pushdowns.

behind head cable curls.

I should have done some wrist but i was dead mad of my rotator cuff pain i had to get the fock out to put some ice pack and get into jacuzi.

Will start using some ibuprofen tomorrow.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today legs,

Back squat (last set 4 plates each side ass to the ground slow movment)

leg press 20 reps per set 12 plates finished 14 plates

Sumo Squat on hack machine.

Calves 25 reps x 4 sets.

Hamstring curls.

Quad extensions (21 reps change every 7 reps my foot angel)

Calves again super set 15 reps each \/ and /\ foot angvel angels (lol dunno whut's that in english.

Should have done some abs work but was too focked to do that, delayed to shoulders day.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Yesterday Shoulders,

Front bar press.

Dumbelle press.

Dumbbell Raise (for rare delts/traps).

Lateral raises.

Front raises.

cable lateral raises superset with shrugs.

----

Today arms

Alternative curls.

Preacher curls.

Cable double biceps superset with robe curls.

21s.

Triceps cable pushdown.

Triceps close grip bench press.

French curls.

Revers grip pushdowns.

Robe pushdown.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Fat, Hairy, @ss face 3 weeks progress.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

And here is a quad shot with similar lighting.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Yesterday was a horrible one i had to train late at 9pm and it was a 45 minutes back workout.

Overhead lat extension on machine.

Front pulldowns.

1 arm rows (4 sets started 120 LBS for 10, finished 150 LBS for 10)

reverse grip rows.

close grip reverse pulldown.

stiff hand lats pulldown.

lower back extension.

hopefully my lower back issue will ease up on legs day i didn't do standing exercises except the dubbelle rows.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Yesterday Chest,

Incline bench press.

Hummer strength machine incline press.

Flat bench press, super set with incline flyes.

Flat flyes.

Cable cross over.

That was my training partner suggested workout and i just followed but not again my shoulder feel focked from yesterday.

Today legs

Front squat (finished 140kg for 5)

Leg press (Finished 14 plates each side for 10)

Stationary lounges.

Calve raises.

Hamstring curles.

Quad extension machine.

Calves again 2 angels superset.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I think i forgot to mention that i started HCG 3d week 500 IUS twice a week.

Due to supplements arrived.

Yesterday Started Prostate support (Universal prostate support)

Today started creatine 15 grams a day.

-----------

Today shoulders.

Bar standing press.

Dumbbelle shoulder press (finished 105 pounds for 4)

Seated lateral raises.

Rare delts raises.

Front raises.

Cable lateral raises superset with standing high cable traps pulldowns (not sure if it's the write way to describe that exercise).

Seated hummer strength machine shrugs, superset with back shrugs.

3 Cables ABS exercises.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Thursday last week was arms same workout as previous week.

Today was back.

Front lat pulldowns.

BB rows. (finished 140kg for 8 reps perfect form)

1 arm rows (finished 150 lbs for 10)

reverse grip rows machine.

chin ups.

seated rows.

stiff arm lat pulldowns.

good mornings.

150 rep calves.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today's chest.

Incline dumb press.

incline flyes.

Decline plate loaded machine.

Cable crossover.

Palms up front raises.

3 exercises for abs.

2 exercises forearm.

Took .5 MG of Cabergoline today hoping to control sensetive nips i noticed for the past 2 weeks, i dropped the dbol already and use adex 1mg a day without effect so i am suspecting it's a tren/prolactin thing.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

legs, shoulders, arms update same like last week.

I took my last jab of tren yesterda and will stop it for few weeks untill i find out if my prostate is allright, and make sure if it's related to the nips senstivity and will replace it with masteron maybe 100mg EOD.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

omg man big difference .. your body shape has changed totaly .. are you leaning out or adding mass ? does tren leans you out while adding mass ? very interesting ..


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

sizar said:


> omg man big difference .. your body shape has changed totaly .. are you leaning out or adding mass ? does tren leans you out while adding mass ? very interesting ..


Well, i took a jump of 12 LBS in the first 3 weeks i think it was caused by the Dbol kick start, and maybe a part of it is comin back on cycle.

I can't tell if it's (leaning out) more than adding quality muscle without the rubbish, worked wonder for me so far i was about to cry when i had to stop it this week to sort some gyno symptoms :lol: which i am suspecting tren as i took precautions and used cabergoline and still presists so tryin to figure out where it comes from the Tren or the high dose of Test even with adex.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Replaced Tren with masteron 100mg EOD started first jab today, took my 1g of test normally yesterday like every week, next day is 4th day without the tren, now i started to belive that the arimidex is not effective with the 1g of cido, might thru in some winny also to help with the senstivity if it didn't work i am goin for the last option (Letro).

Had ana amazing back workout today

Eagle back machine.

BB raws.

Deadlifts.

1 arm raws.

reverse grip plate loaded machine.

close grip pulldowns

stiff hand pulldowns.

Back extensions.

150 rep of calves 5 sets.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Had a great chest workout today.

Dumb press. (finished 120 lbs per hand for 5)

inline hummer strength machine press.

Flat press superset with incline flyes.

cable crossover 7 sets.

3 abs exercises, 2 forearm exercises.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Had same legs workout like last week but replacing the stationary lounges with sumo squats.

my right knee is screwed if this pain didn't go down by next week i will stop legs for 2 weeks at least (i am about to cry about that already).


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Shoulder day was.

Seated dumbb press.

Seated front bb press.

front raises grip reversed.

lateral delts flyes.

lateral raises 7 sets 20 seconds rest.

Shrugs.

-----

arms identical to last week and here is progress pics 6 weeks in.

I think not much of progress those 3 weeks i am lookin a bit harder instead of gains, maybe cause i dropped the dbol for 2 weeks now.

i am bringing back the tren next saturday and i will do some blood work if i find my estrogen high, i already took last pill of adex today i will buy letro instead and start using it from next week.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Tren back today again 75MG EOD will stay on the dostinex and see if the nips senstivity comes back again.

so the cycle for the next 4 weeks will be

Test E 1g/week

Tren 75mg EOD

Masteron 100mg EOD.

Poroviron 100mg ED.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today was back day same workout like last week except i moved deads to be in the end of the workout and i didn't manage to lift **** only 3 sets last one 140x8 i was so ****ed frmo the intense workout, done 3 biceps cables exercises in the end and some calves.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Legs same workout like last week, i am gettin some letro today instead of the arimidex because needed effective dose will be more ideal as i am using 1mg arimidex and my face still bloating (the diet is a spot on).


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Shoulders arms same workout like past week except doin 7 sets 30 seconds rest end of each workout (Fascia stretching training)

Shoulder day 7 sets of lateral raises end of workout.

Arms day End of triceps 7 sets cable pushdowns, End of biceps 7 sets of cable double biceps.

took my 2nd dose of letro today (i am takin half tab EOD 1.25 MGs) didn't notice benefits or sides yet.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Yesterday back day.

Front lat pulldown.

bb raws.

deadlifts (1 rep max last set 525 LBS)

chest supported 1 arm raws.

reverse grip plate loaded machine raws.

close grip pulldowns

stiff hand pull downs.

3 forearm exercises.

8 sets seated calves machine.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Yesterday night i had a horrible fever my temprature jumped suddenly at night to 39 degrees, no thore throat, no cold, no diarrhea just puked once, no abscess from jabbing, nothing but the fever.

I dunno whut the heck is that but i had to take $hit loads of NASID called Catafast to take my temp down it kept comin back today morning, but now my temprature is a bit stable hope i am gonna be able to workout tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Update on my $hit week, i think i am finally normal the fever not comin back again.

about letro i used 3 doses of total 1 and a half tab from the 2.5mg tabs, all the nips symptoms are gone, water is also down the thing is way more effective than adex that i upped to more than 1mg a day to be effective and it was barely enough.

My libido didn't drop badly, but i am not horny like a rabbit anyway i am just back to normal horny


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Back to lifting today starting my 9th week.

resumed all gear adding 30mg dbol before workout to make up for the loss of last week.

and extending the cycle to be 12 instead of 10 so 4 weeks to go from now.

Chest day.

Flat bb bench press.

Incline dumbb press.

Decline plate loaded machine press.

Incline flyes.

Cable cross over.

Triceps.

v bar cable pushdown.

french curls.

reverse grip pushdowns.

robe pushdown.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Back day yesterday.

Front lat pulldown.

bb raws.

1 arm raws.

reverse raws machine.

close grip reversed pulldowns.

seated raws.

stiff arm pulldown.

forearm.

hummer curls.

reverse straight bar cable curls.

robe cable curls.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

legs day.

Front squat.

Leg press (dorian form)

Lounges.

leg curls.

calve raises.

stiff deadlifts.

calve raises on leg press.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

didn't update for quite a while had a dip$hit week with loads of troubles i started my week today i will do 3 days split this week Push, Pull, Legs.

had a pushing workout today i might do tries again this week cause didn't hit tries enough today's workout.

I decided to taper down to 500mg of test started this week to do that, because i am cruising for 6 weeks only so i didn't want to have high test level in 2 of them at least due to the 1g i am using per week wouldnt clear that fast.

the rest of the gear is goin on masteron, tren, and dbol 30mg 1 hour before workout.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Failed to update last week was so garbage the only good workout i had was thursday arms and i had 3 workouts before push,pull,legs

i was sick again most of the week it's the stupid stomach bug always feeling week, nauesa, and vomit twice, i took some stomach cleaning medication for 2 days and i become allright.

I noticed yesterday that again my nips become senstive so it looks like the Dbol $hit, i didn't take it today as i used to do preworkout if it's the dbol then never again.

Today was begaining of my 11th week i had a very good back exercise.

Pull downs.

bb rows.

Deadlifts (finished with 565 LBS 1 rep max that's personal record breaking with 20 pounds)

chest supported dumbb rows.

reverse grip plate loaded machine (finished 5 plates each side for 6)

reverse grip pulldowns.

stiff arm pulldowns.

back extension.

2 exercises for calves.

I upped my letro to 2.5mg e3d during the last week (still gettin normal erections) and will keep it like that till the end of the cycle then taper down during cruise, last week i jabbed 500mg test E instead of 1g and will keep it same.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

10 weeks progress, internet is garbage where i am now i will try posting more when i am on my machine.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

failed to update again but back to heavy ass training the entire week, nothing new except i checked my weight and it was 220 (highest weight i got on this cycle was 225 that was 2 weeks ago) i think i dropped some water due to letro use full tab EOD, my sore nips was gone so it's the bloody dbol even at 30mg preworkout it gives me sore nips EVEN ON FULL TAB OF LETRO EOD (dunno how the fock letro should be so effective and i see it in the mirror no water)


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

back workout yesterday was great, but failed to deadlift 1rep max same as last week.

had a $hit chest workout today and i think i am gettin those signals of (GET THE FOCK OUT OF THE GYM FOR A WEEK) sore elbows, $hitty front delts pain, knees already feel bad also just goin upstairs, letro might have a good role in that so it's time for a week off.

goin to move my legs workout to day after tomorrow then arms day and that's it for my 12 weeks cycle, will take a week off lifting and might take another for cardio/arms training only.

Will post my finishing cycle images thursday.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Be good to see the pics mate, the progess so far has been good. Bit [email protected] your suffering tho. A week of and enjoy your food should see you right:thumbup1:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

had a good shoulder workout today since my shoulder didnt feel so focked.

the exact same workout i usually had without the bb , instead plate loaded machine 3 plates and a half each side for 6 reps last set.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today was my last day in the 12 weeks cycle tomorrow i am gonna jaab first cruise shot 250mg of Test E, goin to stay there for 6 weeks.

I have updated 10 weeks progress pictures with a front double biceps with quads.

Finishing cycle weight 220 pound with no water i dropped 6 pounds from highest i have seen on the scale since i started.

Pictures i took today after arms workout.

I will be updating every 4 weeks during cruise to keep trackin of changes.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good dude!  Seems to be really high stacks though for a second cycle, did you try running a low first and then upping or just straight in with a high dose for the first?

(skim read most posts so probably missed this already)


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

fadel said:


> Looking good dude!  Seems to be really high stacks though for a second cycle, did you try running a low first and then upping or just straight in with a high dose for the first?
> 
> (skim read most posts so probably missed this already)


no was running same doses whole cycle.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Finishing first week of cruise while being off lifting no change in weight and i just look not pumped, was running nolva and proviron for that week, didn't get problems comin of letro so comin of proviron and goin along with half dose of nolva next week 20mg, still goin on with HGH untill end of cruise and middle of next cycle.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Back to lifting second day today was chest, had very good workouts no pain no joints troubles, but still training with 70-80% of my weights.

Checked my weight yesterday it was 214 LBS (i stopped creatine also while i was off lifting so maybe more water dropped, this is 12 LBS less than the highest weight i have been on this cycle) but i look leaner than ever i will post some pictures end of this week.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

the tren has definatley worked well, look bigger and fairly leaner... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> the tren has definatley worked well, look bigger and fairly leaner... :thumbup1:


Yeah mate tren kicks ass but i guess the test have a huge role in the results i have made size wise.

My original plan was to do a cutting cycle after the cruise but i think i am goin to tweak it i will run a 3 weeks of clen to lean down a bit more then run a similar cycle like the previous one, maybe i will get somewhere around 10% of b.f and add on some more mass.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

4th week of cruise, started clean already weight is 216 pounds, guess i am holding a bit more of water, already thinkin of cuttin my cruise short already and start next week or the week after so those were 5 weeks of cruise.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I made up my mind finally about my blast and done my first weekly jabs today.

I have been off AIs, HCG during cruise thought to give my nuts a time out, didn't feel much atrophy already.

800mg Eq/w

500mg Test E/W

100mg Masteron/day

1mg adex EOD.

500IUS HCG twice a week.

Will go with that for 12 weeks, adding trenbolone 3d week (due to new source just wanna make sure new things i got works).


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Took some pictures found out they are identical to end of previous blast no need to post any will delay posting pictures to week 4.

Current weight 216 pounds, Goal being 200 pounds and keep same amount of mass or hopefully add on few pounds of lean beef.

Yesterday done all the weekly jabs of Test 500mg/ EQ 800 mg.

Today started masteron 100mg, HCG 500IUS, half tab of letro (will do twice a week).

Creatine 10 grams postworkout.

I am not doin a specific diet for the first 2 weeks but still eating bodybuilder food no garbage.

Today was back.

Pull downs 4sets.

Reverse rows 4sets.

1 arm rows 3 sets (finished 150 pounds for 8)

reverse grip 1 arm rows on plate loaded machines 3 sets (finished 4 plates for 8)

Cage deadlifts finished 5 plates each side for 6.

Straight wide grip seated rows super set with stiff arm pulldowns x 3 sets.

Lower back extension.

End.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Overslept insanely today 12 hours of sleeping.

Today's Chest.

DB press 3 sets finished 95 pounds each hand for 8 (i am feeling very weak today)

Dips 4 stes.

1arm incline press 7 sets no rest switching arms.

DB flyes 3 sets.

Cable crossover 4 sets finished 8 plates each side.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today's update legs.

BB squat (trying new form foot close to each others and parallel tryin to hit my outter quads and it seems working) finished 4th set with 180kg for 6 deep squats.

Leg press dorian's form finished 20 plates for 10.

Seated leg curls super set with stiff deads.

Leg curls.

Extension machine 1 leg super slow reps.

9 calve sets 5 on machine 4 on leg press machine 12-15 reps.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

2 days off, i focked my left shoulder somehow while sleeping (focken lucky me i get **** first week of each blast or cycle grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr).

anyway takin 600mg of ibuprofen every 5-6 hours tryin to control this inflammation didn't do my shoulders workout this week will do next, hope tomorrow it's gonna be better will be doing arms.

Takin my normal **** HCG this week was 1000 IUS x2 goin down to 500IUS x2 next week.

Out.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Starting tomorrow will go to gym 6 days a week for morning cardio 1 hour after breakfast (cottage cheese with salad and olive oil)


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

2 days update.

Yesterday was back identical workout to previous week except done 1rep max rack deadlift 6 plates each side.

Today was chest.

Fladt DB press.

Incline machine 1 arm incline press alternating arms no rest 7 sets.

Decline press machine.

reverse grip front raises.

cable crossover.

3 exercises cable pushdown for triceps.

out.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Identical legs day, Just finished squat with 4 plates each side for 7 ass to the ground (i am doin a different form for 4 weeks now with feet close to each others as much as possible like arnie's squats my knees feel so much better already and i get sore next day which doesn't happen usually)


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Failed to updae for a while as usual, workouts were identical except legs day yesterday.

Quad extension.

Leg press.

Front Squat.

Walking lounges.

Leg curls.

Stiff deadlifts.

Seated hamstring machine super set with light quad extension.

5 setos for calves.

Started Tren 75mg/day since saturday.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Failed to update for a while as usual but not starting from next saturday.

past 2 weeks i was a little furstrated but still lifting heavy, my training mate were leading most of the workouts so i was trianing without reall thiking and that was allright for a while, i ain't sure what's behind the bad mood i am in but tryin to analyze that.

Diet Changed.

2 scoops whey, 120g oats, half litre milk.

5 eggs slice of wholewheat bread 1 apple.

boiled pasta/chicken or boiled pasta/beef.

(this meal is random between a fruit salad or sometimes a tuna can with veggies)

training.

French bread with loads of chickens/salami.

300 gram of cottage with veggies.

similar to morning shake but with a tablespoon peanut butter instead of the oats.

All gear are same Weight checked 220 pounds again will post pictures tonight.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Starting double duty tomorrow 40 minutes workouts + 20 minutes cardio twice a day 10:00 AM and 6:00 PM.

Diet same except adding 1 snack before each workout milk/whey and an apple. (if that doesn't work because of heavy workouts in the morning i will switch the snack with the oats shake)

Will post weight/pics first thing in the morning after workout i aim to do that for 2 weeks and hope to lose 6-8 pounds of fats for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Day started 10:00 AM half litre of milk/2 scoops whey/ 1 apple.

Back workout 30 minutes after.

Lat pulldown.

BB raws.

Reverse grip raws machine.

Seated raws.

Stiff arm pulldown.

20 minutes of Treadmill walkin at heart rate in the 120's.

Post workout half litre of milk/100 gram oats/ 2 scoops whey.

Weight checked postworkout 216 pounds will check it again preworkout in the afternoon and take some pictures.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

So weight is 2 pounds lighter when i am depleted i will be checkin weight post morning workout before the oats shake.

Meals were as following

1 large chicken breast with salad.

1 large chicken breast with 1 banana.

3 boiled eggs 1 banana.

Workout here chest.

Flat DB press finished 115pounds for 5 super set till 30 pounds for 10.

Incline press machine.

Hummer strength machine (facing grip)

light weight decline press high reps.

light weight pullover high reps.

20 minutes of incline walkin same heart rate.

1 can of tuna with salad.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Pics.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today didn't do a double duty only have done a shoulder workout 20 minutes cardio same diet except a bit more carbs.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I am feeling sick again weather changed i was outside with my bike with only a T-shirt no jacket and the weather flipped.

i didn't train today i will take a break also tomorrow saturday will start training again.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning shake 1/3 litre of milk 1 yogurt 1.5 scoop protien 1 apple.

Workout Chest.

Flat db press.

Hummer strength chest machine 1 plate each side high reps.

Decline press.

cable cross.

20 minutes Treadmill 5.0 speed 8.0 incline.

I don't do any incline pressing because this hurt my shoulder the most so will keep it without any incline movments for few weeks.

Post workout 2/3 litre milk, 2 scoops whey, 80 gram oats.

200 gram beef + salad

again 200 gram beef + salad

Workout Back.

Pulldowns

BB raws

Reverse raws.

Chin ups.

Stiff arm pulldown.

1 tuna can +salad

300 gram beef 1 piece of bread.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today updates before and post workout shakes like previous day.

Morning workout Shoulders.

DB shoulder press.

DB front press.

DB standing shoulder pulls.

Back shrugs.

20 minutes incline walk.

1 chicken breast salad.

again as above.

small piece of bread with 150 gram beef.

Workout Arms.

BB curls.

DB curls.

Preacher BB curls close grip.

Triceps.

1 arm db over head.

Reverse grip pushdowns.

V-bar grip pushdowns 30 reps x 4 sets small weight.

---

large piece of bread with 200 gram beef.

300 gram grilleed beef.

Shake (1 yogurt, 2 scoops whey, half litre milk).


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Today no double duty for legs day, i am not goin to train shoulders twice a week since i hope they will shrink in size a bit a lemme see my triceps lol.

didn't also do morning cardio.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Didn't update for a while, all goin allright training are same, thursday wasn't double duty was a low volume arm workout, i am goin to sharm saturday for a week will be training there back to normal 5 days split, will do swimming 1 hour every morning for cardio.

only bas thing i tested my E2 levels and they are out of whack, i dumped the letro i had and started pharma arimidex 3 days ago (yeah i know i need a kick in the face not to do that $hit again and try to save money over my AI) will do another blood test when i come back from Sharm to see where my levels after.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I had 2 screwed up weeks due to Holiday, trained 3 a week push, pull, legs.

high reps 70% of weights due to limited gym in the hotel.

Took everything in half dose except the Test.

6 weeks to go some changes cycle will loook like that.

750mg Test E/week.

600mg EQ/week.

100mg tren/day.

60mg winstrol/day.

Been using Adex at 1mg/day for 2 weeks now goin to check my blood for E2 again tomorrow.


----------

